# J2ME jar-problem



## Guest (29. Dez 2007)

Hi, 
ich bin neu in diesem Bereich. 
um zu probieren habe ich mir ein programm (HelloWorld) gefunden, das mit emulater funktioniert (unter eclipse mit wireless toolkit).
Das problem fängt ja an wenn ich die jar datei in mein Handy (Nokia N-Series) durch usb-kabel laden möchte. Ich kriege jedesmal ein Error,

dies besagt :   *  ungültige jar datei *

Könnt ihr mir sagen , woran das liegt. Ich bitte um ihre Hilfe.

Mein HelloWorld lautet : 


```
package Hello;

import javax.microedition.midlet.MIDlet;
import javax.microedition.lcdui.*;

public class Hello extends MIDlet {

	private TextBox textbox;

	public Hello()
	{
		textbox = new TextBox("ozzy", "Hello World!!!", 20, 0);
	}

	public void startApp()
	{
		Display.getDisplay(this).setCurrent(textbox);
	}

	public void pauseApp() {}

	public void destroyApp(boolean unconditional) {}
}
```


----------



## ice-breaker (30. Dez 2007)

eventuell falsche MIDP- oder CLDC-Version?


----------



## Guest (30. Dez 2007)

wie? ich lasse mal alles unter eclipse erstellen.
Ich verstehe nicht ganz.Das Programm funktioniert unter eclipse oder unter wtk richtig.
Sollte ich MIDP version ändern?


----------



## NTB (31. Dez 2007)

Wie erstellst Du das JAR genau? Was steht im JAD? Hast Du überhaupt ein JAD?


----------



## Guest (31. Dez 2007)

meine JAD-Datei sieht so aus : 


```
MIDlet-1: Hello,,Hello.Hello
MIDlet-Description: Erste Probe von Herrn KILIC
MIDlet-Jar-Size: 985
MIDlet-Jar-URL: HelloWorld.jar
MIDlet-Name: HelloWorld Midlet Suite
MIDlet-Vendor: Midlet Suite Vendor
MIDlet-Version: 1.0.0
Manifest-Version: 1.0
MicroEdition-Configuration: CLDC-1.1
MicroEdition-Profile: MIDP-2.0
Ozzy: ozzy
```

Und jar datei lasse ich unter eclipse erstellen.
Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich auch net wie ich am besten jar/jad datei erstellen kann.

Das ist meine JAR Datei  : 
http://w3studi.informatik.uni-stuttgart.de/~kilicon/HelloWorld.jar


----------



## NTB (1. Jan 2008)

Hm, sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht völlig falsch aus.
Frag doch mal bei j2meforum.com, da sitzen die Fachleute


----------



## Backwardsman (2. Jan 2008)

mmhh, im jad steht zwar MIDP-2.0... überprüfe aber doch nochmal genau, mit welcher MIDP version dein midlet erstellt wird... wenn man das neuste WTK installiert wird nämlich automatisch die version 2.1 verwendet...


----------



## Huggy (5. Jan 2008)

Hatte auch dieses Problem. Ursache war bei mir, dass in der jad-Datei bei 
MIDlet-Jar-Size: die Angabe mit der aktuellen Grösse des Jar-Files nicht
übereingestimmt hat. Nach Korrktur der Jar.Size hat die Installation
auf dem Handy funktioniert.

Gruss
Huggy


----------



## Guest (5. Jan 2008)

Hi alle ,

ich bedanke mich bei allen für die Antworten. Nach dem Silvester habe ich gesachafft mein Problem zu lösen.
Das Problem war genau das, was Backwardsman erwähnt hat. Das heisst, ich hatte problem mit MIDP-Version, dies habe erledigt und jetzt habe auf mein Handy HelloWorld,

Mit fründlichen Grüssen


----------



## spay (25. Aug 2008)

kannst du uns verraten wie du es genau geschafft hast?


----------



## Tobias (25. Aug 2008)

> Das Problem war genau das, was Backwardsman erwähnt hat


----------

